# Truck Tailgate pad with tonneau cover?



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Has anyone used a tailgate pad in conjunction with a truck bed tonneau cover? I love my cover but would love to be able to carry by bikes this way, just leaving the cover tilted up while transporting bikes but wonder if I would still be able to close and lock the cover when not moving the bikes. I was thinking it'd be possible to squish down the foam when latching the cover. Any help would be great. 
Thanks!


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Curious my self but I think there would be a lot of variables as products on either end vary quite a bit.


----------



## LWillard (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, new and also looking for the cover but I didn't find the exact size so I used the coverlet as tonneau cover!


----------



## cjcrashesalot (Sep 14, 2004)

I have an access vanish tonneau cover on my Titan and bought a Dakine tailgate pad in the hopes that they would work together...they don't.

The tonneau doesn't even come close to closing with the tailgate pad on. I may be able to shift the tonneau cover up and angle it to make things work, but then I lose the aesthetics and water sealing of the tonneau.

However, every case will be different. But from what I've seen, most tonneau covers are designed for a tight fit at the tailgate to prevent water/etc from entering the bed. Most tailgate pads have at least 1/2" of padding at the tailgate where a tonneau would hit. So it will most likely be a squeeze no matter what combination you are running.


----------

